# Krefft Turtles information



## Bruizer22 (Dec 10, 2007)

HI,

Does anyone know if looking after a Krefft turtle is similar to looking after Eastern Long necks?
I have had Eastern Long necks previously but never a Krefft?

Any info would be great.

Thanks


----------



## mrdestiny (Dec 10, 2007)

Same basic husbandry for both, except that Krefft's like the water a little warmer and eat plant matter as well as fish, prawns etc
Allan


----------



## Bruizer22 (Jan 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any photos of their Kreffts??


----------



## Kitah (Jan 7, 2008)

I do, hang on and ill try and grab a couple.. on the wrong computer at the moment so cant get some better shots, will get ones i uploaded elsewhere... shouldnt take long


----------



## Kitah (Jan 7, 2008)

My boy is a "pet" and does seem to like people... As soon as he see's Im awake in the mornings, he will swim frantically against the tank wall to try and get closer (I know, probably just for food) but also if I take him outside and put him on the grass for a bit of natural UV, he never strays away from me, usually tries to climb onto my lap at least twice, and basically just walks in circles around me, walks a bit away, comes back, walks around etc... he has NEVER once tried to bite me, though he has sometimes accidently from when i hand feed him sometimes. He's a good basker, and is in general a great turtle. if all kreffts are like him, ill highly recommend them  (i know, turtles dont make good "pets" but this guy seems really good)

I know his colouring is too pale, I've been told that and have been changing his diet to a more natural one, now that I know better. These are also older pictures, he recently shed and his shell is a much darker brown now. 

Sorry for the watermarks, as i said, got them off another website that i upload stuff to. 




















Very old picture of him before I changed his diet.. he hadnt shed and was the wrong colour. just putting this up for afull body pic as i dont have any new ones


----------



## Bruizer22 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow he is beautiful.

Thank you so much for sending the photos though. I just picked up my two new hatchlings on Saturday and i hadn't actually seen any bigger ones than mine.

I will try and post some photos of my two little ones soon as i am very proud of them. They love the Blood Worms i feed them!! They also love to chase the feeder fish i have in there tank. They are so active. I think they are perfect pets!!!


----------



## Kitah (Jan 7, 2008)

Are they hatchlings, or how old are the little ones? hatchlings are so tiny and cute, I can understand why you'd be proud, I'm extremely proud of my boy and love him to bits!  Also.. the picture with Turt (thats his name.. long story) and the fish swimming above him, he was in a little feeding tub so he could catch those feeder fish himself. So no, he's not kept in an area that small 

looking forward to those photos!


----------



## Bruizer22 (Jan 8, 2008)

I am struggling to figure out how i add pictures to my post. Any ideas??

I have changed my profile photo so it has one of my little guys in it.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry forgot to mention, my two are 4 weeks old. How old is yours??


----------



## Kitah (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry for the super late reply! my boy hatched on the 2nd of january '06. to put pictures up, what i usually do is go to www.imageshack.us, upload it, scroll to the bottom and get the url of the picture (has no other tags or anything, just http://www.imageinfostuffhere.com) copy it, bring it here, go to post a reply, put [*img]imageurlhere[*/img] without the stars. or you can go to advanced when replying, and add a picture through there, u just click on the button at the top to add attachments,and do it that way


----------

